# Baby's head is 3/5 Engaged at 28 weeks



## helana74 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello

You kindly gave me some advice a few days ago and wondered whether you had any words of wisdom for me.  

I met with my NHS consultant on Friday and despite my initial reservations about them, they have been absolutely brilliant.

I had my 28 wk growth scan and she was very concerned that the baby was already 3/5 engaged but the good news is that the baby is large for our dates and is already approx 3 pounds 1 oz.  However when she examined me I was getting very strong braxton hicks which concerned her so she decided that I should have 4 steroid injections over a 48 hr period which I completed last night to mature the baby's lungs should she decide to make an early appearance.  I have read that they normally only give you steroids if they think the baby might come in 1-2 weeks which has freaked me out a bit. 

I am also to have twice weekly monitoring from this week onwards at the hospital to check the baby's heart rate, movements and to make sure I am not having contractions.

She said that she didn't know whether I would have the baby very early or not but was being cautious as the signs suggest we will and that we might not get passed 35 weeks.  My cervix is still good at 35mm but I am assuming that because the baby is big that as she continues to grow this will put more pressure on my cervix earlier than it should - is that correct?

In your experience is it likely that the baby might come in the next few weeks?  

The hosp have been great and very encouraging saying that each day I keep her inside is good and to take each day as it comes now but at least I am past 28 weeks - I am also to take things very easy and they have advised that I don't go back to work.

Any advice would be very appreciated.

H


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

The baby will put more pressure on your pelvic floor than your cervix, so make sure you keep doing your exercises. We often give steroids to people that may potentially have a slight chance of going into labour early, just in case, so don't panic just yet.
It sounds like they are monitoring you carefully, but hopefully you will have a good while longer yey,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

